# Do you know Euro Motor Campers



## henrypartridge (Dec 5, 2007)

Read an interesting letter in MMM June issue: chap was buying a VW Crafter conversion from Euro Motor Campers at Knottingley. Their website has disappeared, wonder if they are still going andi f anyone has any experience of them.


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Maybe give them a call on 01977 676028 and see if they answer and if they can shed light on the website issue.

Regards


----------



## henrypartridge (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm hoping to hear from someone who has had a van from them.


----------

